# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Pixel and Pixel XL, smartphones, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Google Inc.

Pixel on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing pixel, our new phone made google"

by Brian Rakowski
October 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Pixel, Google's answer to the iPhone

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> Google enters the phone fray with the Pixel, a premium Android smartphone with all the features of an iPhone plus Google Assistant and a headphone jack.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel first look

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> Google has two new smartphones, the Pixel and Pixel XL. The Pixel is a device with a 5-inch display, and the Pixel XL has a 5.5-inch screen, but both actually feel (and are) slightly smaller than the iPhone 7 and 7 Plus in terms of footprint (though slightly thicker, too), thanks to a lack of any hardware buttons on the face, resulting in a device that feels smaller in the pocket and in the hand.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel: hands-on

Published on Oct 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel: hands on review

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> Nexus is dead. Pixel is king. Say hello to the Google Pixel, a handset ushering in a new era of the search giant's smartphone range.
> 
> It arrives alongside the larger (and even more expensive) Google Pixel XL, as the firm doubles down on devices for another year.
> 
> The Pixel takes over from 2015's Nexus 5X as the smaller offering in Google's line up. Thing is, it hasn't inherited its predecessor's price tag, with the new Pixel sporting a decidedly more premium price tag.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel XL hands on review

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> Google's 5.5-inch Nexus 6P successor. You don't have to shop in the big-and-tall section of stores to want the Google Pixel XL. It's a powerful phablet, at a still-reasonable size, and it's made by Google.
> 
> This 5.5-inch Android phone is the successor to last year's Nexus 6P, as Google is altogether ditching the affordable, developer-focused Nexus brand in favor of the Pixel XL and smaller 5-inch Pixel.
> 
> You're getting top-of-the-line specs, but a noticeable price bump. It once again has a full-metal body and 2K resolution screen, but debuts a blazing-fast Snapdragon 821 processor with 4GB of RAM inside.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel XL unboxing

Published on Oct 18, 2016




> Pixel XL is Google's 5.5-inch phone that takes the top-of-the-line specs of its Pixel phone and maximizes the screen and battery life. It has a fast processor and great software, and it promises a great camera, but it's expensive compared to a Nexus phone. Here's our unboxing!

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel unboxing

Published on Oct 18, 2016




> Nexus is dead. Pixel is king. Say hello to the Google Pixel, a handset ushering in a new era of the search giant's smartphone range. 
> 
> It arrives alongside the larger (and even more expensive) Google Pixel XL, as the firm doubles up on devices for another year. Here is our unboxing.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel review

Published on Oct 18, 2016




> A breath of fresh Google air in a world of Android over-complication. The Google Pixel is an excellent flagship phone that's only let down by mediocre battery life and the still-developing Assistant. If you can stomach the price point, the Pixel is a breath of fresh Google air in a world of Android over-complication. Here is our fully review.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel XL review

Published on Oct 18, 2016




> The Pixel XL uses top-of-the-line specs to introduce Android 7.1 Nougat to the world. This VR-capable phone has a fast processor, smart AI software and a superb camera, all sandwiched into a funky design.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel phone review

Published on Oct 18, 2016




> The Pixel and Pixel XL “Phone by Google” are the first true Google phones.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel and Pixel XL tips and tricks

Published on Oct 20, 2016




> Google Pixel and Pixel XL Tips and Tricks: Google’s new Pixel phone and Pixel XL are the most talked-about smartphones of the moment and hitting stores in the coming days. If you’ve unboxed yours and are itching to see what it’s capable of, here's our Pixel phone tips and tricks guide, revealing some of the best hidden features.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel and Pixel XL: A complete guide

Published on Dec 12, 2016




> Our Google Pixel and Pixel XL complete guide contains everything you need to know about Google's 2016 flagship phones. Includes our full Pixel and Pixel XL unboxing, our in-depth reviews of these phones, Pixel camera test, tips and tricks, best hidden features and more.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel 2 XL hands-on review

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> The Google Pixel XL is here with its 6-inch Quad HD display, stereo speakers, squeezable sides, and sizeable battery. Costing £799 though, this thing isn't cheap. What do we think? Check out our hands-on to find out and head over to Techradar for more on this phone and its little brother, the Pixel 2.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel 2 hands-on 

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> We go hands-on with the new Google Pixel 2.

----------


## Airicist

Pixel 2

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> Google unveiled the new Pixel 2 smartphone.
> 
> It comes in two sizes, the five inch and the six-inch XL.
> 
> The phones feature an OLED display protected by Gorilla Glass 5.

----------


## Airicist

Pixel 2 and 2 XL hands-on

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> Google's Pixel 2 and 2 XL phones have squeezable sides, water resistance and OIS -- but there's no headphone jack.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel 2 review

Published on Oct 17, 2017




> Google’s hasn’t changed a lot on the hardware side, but the company is making big moves with artificial intelligence and AI


"Google Pixel 2 review"

by Brian Heater
October 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel 2 and Pixel 2 XL Review

Published on Oct 23, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel 2 review: This thing is smart!

Published on Oct 23, 2017




> Do Pixel 2 and Pixel 2 XL have what it takes to be the best smartphones of the year?

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel 3 and Pixel 3 XL - Hands on

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> Google unveiled the Pixel 3 and Pixel 3 XL at today's Google Hardware 2018 event. The flagship Android smartphones feature remarkable cameras that incorporate advanced AI processing to generate stunning images. 
> 
> Digital Trends went hands on with both Pixel 3 smartphones at the event. Watch our initial impressions hands on and full walk through and stay tuned for an in depth full review.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel 3 impressions!

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> Oh hey, Pixel 3 and Pixel 3 XL are finally official! Here's your first look.

----------


## Airicist

EE Introduces: Google Pixel 3

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> Watch as we put the new Google Pixel 3 through it's paces. 
> 
> Capture the perfect shot every time, get things done with the Google Assistant and enjoy unlimited online photo storage – all on the UK network with 4G in more places.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing every Google Pixel 3 XL + Pixel 3

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> Unboxing every Google Pixel 3 and Pixel 3 XL. The newly announced Google Pixel 3 XL and Google Pixel 3 are Google’s follow up to last year’s Pixel lineup. The Pixel series has built a following within the tech community and the new Pixel 3 hopes to continue that trend. Will stock android and some sophisticated camera software make the Pixel 3 XL and Pixel 3 worth the price tag. Subscribe for my Pixel 3 XL review.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel 3 and 3 XL hands-on

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> Google just unveiled the Pixel 3 and Pixel 3 XL, its latest flagship Android smartphones. The Pixel 3 and 3 XL both have a much higher quality look and feel with a glass front and back. Both feature larger screens than last year’s models thanks to slimmed down bezels — and the controversial notch in the case of the bigger phone. The camera quality also seems great and call screening is as good as advertised. For the first time, the phones will support wireless charging Google is introducing its own charging stand as an optional accessory.

----------


## Airicist

Pixel 3 / Pixel 3 XL hands-on

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> Engadget takes a hands-on look at the new Pixel 3 and Pixel 3 XL. Google’s new devices come with smaller bezels, a new color (pink!), and dual front cameras.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel 3 - Hands on review

Published on Oct 15, 2018




> Google’s Pixel 3 smartphone is the best Android phone you can buy. It doesn’t have the best looks or the best hardware, but you’ll be hard pressed to find better software and unique A.I. functionalities. One of our favorite features is Call Screening, which lets you use Google Assistant to answer the phone, so you don’t need to speak with telemarketers.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel 3 and 3 XL review: Amazing camera with serious AI smarts

Published on Oct 15, 2018




> Backed by Google's vast ecosystem and equipped with a first-class camera, the Pixel 3 and 3 XL are one of the best Android phones of the year.

----------


## Airicist

Pixel 4 and 4 XL hands-on: what the leaks didn’t tell you

Oct 15, 2019




> They're finally here: the Google Pixel 4 and Pixel 4 XL. They have what might be the fastest face unlock we've ever used and support 90hz variable refresh rates on their screens. Two cameras on the back, one on the front, and MotionSense radar for detecting your presence. Here's our hands-on with Google's newest phones.


"Google Pixel 4 and 4 XL hands on: this time, it's not about the camera"
Face unlock, new screen tech, faster voice commands, and radar

by Dieter Bohn
October 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing the Pixel 4 and Pixel 4 XL

Oct 15, 2019




> There's not a whole lot inside the box of the Pixel 4 and 4 XL, so here's what inside and what's missing.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel 5 Review: software special!

Oct 23, 2020




> Pixel 5 having a legendary camera is analogous to the entire rest of the phone!

----------


## Airicist2

Google's Pixel 7 and 7 Pro in 6 minutes

Oct 6, 2022




> We cut down the pieces of Google's keynote relating to the just-announced Pixel 7 and Pixel 7 Pro so that you can get fully caught up in under six minutes.

----------

